# How many Fernandina Bch/ N.E. FL Fly Casters?



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

I live in Nassau County- and have since 1993. I didn't realize there were so many fly guys on the forum from this area.

Just curious and looking to see who of my neighbors peruses the website. 

Primarily fish for reds and trout in the area.... but more fishing than catching due to schedule and me bringing my 7 y.o with me.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I live in Georgia but frequent Fernandina Beach quite often. My wife and I kayak fish and we love fly fishing as well. Been wanting to fish down there for some time now.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Jax Beach, FL fly rodder here


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I live about 10min from mayport


----------



## Flatsflyer (Dec 19, 2018)

I live in Fernandina. Fly fish about 50% of the time. When I fish by myself. Would like to more but most everyone I know wants to catch not fish so they want to live bait fish.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Lookup First Coast Fly Fishers. I let my membership lapse due to kiddo commitments but they meet the first Monday of each month at Black Creek Outfitters in Jax, and do a monthly outing. I met a few guys thru the club who are fishing buddies now. They do a great job


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

I’m in the area, Fly when I can. Spend most of my time poling others.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Jacksonville fly fisherman here. I try to get out and fish at least once a week.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Fly Poler here. I usually frequent the creeks north of Hecksher Dr. Depending on Wind and tide, I try to get out early morning prior to work or late afternoons, and most weekends.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Glad to see so many on the forum here.
If anyone wants some files, let me know. Mine aren't fancy, but I make them as a relaxation device and have hundreds. I can spare plenty.
I mainly fish Fernandina but have a few places in Jax & St Aug


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

How many of you guys run skiffs? Or Kayaks?


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

flyclimber said:


> How many of you guys run skiffs? Or Kayaks?


Kayaks. Shopping for a skiff. Really wanna get down there and fish South end of Amelia Island. Any recommendations on where to launch?


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Sawpit is your closest launch to South Amelia. I launch out of Hollypoint, it’s about a 10-12 min run for me.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Live in Fleming Island and generally fish from Beach Blvd up to Nassau sound. Newby at fly fishing and the current ride is a BT Mosquito.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Live in Fernandina, if anyone is ever looking to get poled around.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> Live in Fernandina, if anyone is ever looking to get poled around.


Bow time?? What’s that like??


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Terry said:


> Bow time?? What’s that like??


I feel you! Lets get out! I don't mind pushing!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve honestly never poled from a platform but would be willing if someone could show me the ropes down there


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m heading out in the morning to do some creek fishing.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

That’s one sweet Ghenoe


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

flyclimber said:


> I feel you! Lets get out! I don't mind pushing!


neither do I!!


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

flyclimber said:


> I feel you! Lets get out! I don't mind pushing!


Let’s look at next Saturday’s weather and make a plan.


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

South Georgia here. I Frequent Amelia island during the late summer/fall flood tide season as well as random weekends throughout the year (whenever possible honestly). I'd spend all of my time down there if I could. There are some world class fly rodding opportunities available for those willing to go out and search for them.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' said:


> South Georgia here. I Frequent Amelia island during the late summer/fall flood tide season as well as random weekends throughout the year (whenever possible honestly). I'd spend all of my time down there if I could. There are some world class fly rodding opportunities available for those willing to go out and search for them.


Where are you at. I live at Shellman Bluff and go to Fernandina Beach frequently. Been dying to take the kayaks down there and fish.


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

I go evenings in Fernandina if anyone wants a ride. Shoot me a dm with number etc. always last minute based on weather and tides


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

GaG8tor said:


> Where are you at. I live at Shellman Bluff and go to Fernandina Beach frequently. Been dying to take the kayaks down there and fish.


Valdosta. I get down to the big bend area and fish semi frequently as well, but those NE Florida Marshes are T2B


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Mc_Fly said:


> I go evenings in Fernandina if anyone wants a ride. Shoot me a dm with number etc. always last minute based on weather and tides


 Lets go!!


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Open seat for a evening low tide trip, anyone interested? Will launch out of Hollypoint boat ramp around 5pm.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Terry said:


> Open seat for a evening low tide trip, anyone interested? Will launch out of Hollypoint boat ramp around 5pm.


Couldn't make it tonight! @FLmatt and I did well this morning!


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Picked up my first fly rod today. Have done well in the past on tailing fish with spin gear, looking forward to trying my hand with flies. Located in Fernandina. Say hi if you see a Salt Marsh Heron running around.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

And let me clarify... I have done well when I found them—but I usually don’t find them


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Should be some awesome floodtide opportunities this week!!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Hope so. I’ll be fishing St. Augustine next weekend


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Am Floodtide tomorrow, who’s going out?? Open seat.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Terry said:


> Am Floodtide tomorrow, who’s going out?? Open seat.


 It's going to really flood tonight 6 ft tide without the extra water


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I’m going in the morning.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Terry said:


> Am Floodtide tomorrow, who’s going out?? Open





Terry said:


> Am Floodtide tomorrow, who’s going out?? Open seat.


Terry I was planning on going solo tomorrow and fish Simpson’s but if you are looking to fish with someone give me a call. 
Danny 954-214-0564
I live in Fernandina


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> Terry I was planning on going solo tomorrow and fish Simpson’s but if you are looking to fish with someone give me a call.
> Danny 954-214-0564
> I live in Fernandina


Sent you a text


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

After many denials I finally got this guy to eat!!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Way better than us. We spooked one


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

flyclimber said:


> Way better than us. We spooked one


Saw 15+, only one I got to eat.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Terry said:


> After many denials I finally got this guy to eat!!


Very nice sir!


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Terry said:


> Saw 15+, only one I got to eat.


That’s awesome. We only saw 4, and then it got too high to see much. Had one come unglued at the boat. Glad you found them!


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Anybody fishing tomorrow?
Spot Red tournament in the morning and high tide in the evening. Could be a good day.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> Anybody fishing tomorrow?
> Spot Red tournament in the morning and high tide in the evening. Could be a good day.


Got 3 this morning!


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Sweet. Went out and bait fished this morning hooked up on a few. Taking the Gheenoe out this evening and see if I can get a few tailers on Fly.


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Just had a conversation today with the guys at blackfly about finding some fly fishermen who weren’t trying to be guides. The fella who got me started in the game moved to Tampa last year. Been taking a lot of solo trips as my work schedule provides a lot of flexibility during the week. Feel free to shoot over text during the week if looking for a 2nd 904 seven16 2five89. Good luck chasing tails!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

BellyWalker said:


> Just had a conversation today with the guys at blackfly about finding some fly fishermen who weren’t trying to be guides. The fella who got me started in the game moved to Tampa last year. Been taking a lot of solo trips as my work schedule provides a lot of flexibility during the week. Feel free to shoot over text during the week if looking for a 2nd 904 seven16 2five89. Good luck chasing tails!


I can take you up on that in the mornings (early)


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Tonight (9/06) looks fishable for tailers.... I have been moving across town for the last week and need a respite


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Saturday morning low tide trip, open seat. Anyone interested? Calling for a slight blow so conditions may not be perfect.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Tough conditions this weekend but was able to connect on a few.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice. I gotta get down there


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

redfish5 said:


> Picked up my first fly rod today. Have done well in the past on tailing fish with spin gear, looking forward to trying my hand with flies. Located in Fernandina. Say hi if you see a Salt Marsh Heron running around.


@redfish5, you have an all white Heron with a 60 Yamaha? Saw one at the ramp today, pretty skiff.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

FLmatt said:


> @redfish5, you have an all white Heron with a 60 Yamaha? Saw one at the ramp today, pretty skiff.


Nope, must be another one around! I have a Tohatsu tiller. Nice work on those reds with this wind.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Missed the flood this morning due to work but caught the afternoon low. Found em chewing, got seven eats and five to the skiff.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Heading for the flood in the morning anyone else going?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> Heading for the flood in the morning anyone else going?


Goodluck! It was rough this morning.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Gave it a shot this morning. Saw 8 Redfish and 3 Black Drum, no eats.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Saw quite a few, hooked one and about 2 minutes in he broke me off. 
What a beautiful morning though.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Saw quite a few, hooked one and about 2 minutes in he broke me off. 
What a beautiful morning though.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Ended up doing a last minute low tide trip today. Glad I did, stuck four and pulled the hook on a pig after it got me into my backing three separate times.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Nice


----------



## BellyWalker (Sep 7, 2019)

Rolled onto the flat early today and enjoyed watching nature work as the tide pushed in. Managed to get one on fly while protected from the wind. Drifted down the flat and out from behind the trees so switched to spinning gear and picked up one more. After looking up to see 6 other boats working the same area I decided to let the wind take me home.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Super last minute seat open if anyone is interested. Getting the boat ready now. Text 904-583-7880 will be launching out of Holly Point.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Terry said:


> Super last minute seat open if anyone is interested. Getting the boat ready now. Text 904-583-7880 will be launching out of Holly Point.


Do any good? I found a couple small schools 2 weeks ago at low tide—tried similar area today but nothing.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

redfish5 said:


> Do any good? I found a couple small schools 2 weeks ago at low tide—tried similar area today but nothing.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Plan to hit the AM Lowtide. Launching around 8:30. Anyone interested?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Terry said:


> Plan to hit the AM Lowtide. Launching around 8:30. Anyone interested?


 I will be out there.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Found a really nice school of redfish that were willing to play along this morning. Nothing big but my buddy has a good time. (Not on fly)


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Found a bunch of really good ones!

8 for the day all on fly in inches of water


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome! Anything in particular y’all are looking for in terms of finding fish? Just mud flats at low tide with some structure or creek mouths around? I have been blindly poling some areas and occasionally find some, but usually not. Maybe I need to pay more attention to the spots where I locate fish


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes, shallow shelly creeks especially with some kind of sand bar that can prevent dolphins from getting back in there at lower tides, but still deep enough past the bar to hold fish at a normal low. This sand bar can also get you stuck way back in a creek that just so happens to e not have fish that day, lol, it happens. Mudflats with lots of shells and good current flow. Also do not forget tide is as important or more important than location.
Around Brunswick GA 1.5hours before and after the low I will see the greatest fish movement and most aggressive visible fish. Each creek and spot may fish better on the neap tide, and some fish better when the water drops super low on the spring tides. I usually do better on early morning neap tides, but every spot is different. I usually fish before through and after the low tide in the late fall/winter and usually creep around super shallow at slack low tide looking for fish and after a cast or two or boating over the school on accident because they are not moving around usually not catching anything Mark that spot and fish it when the tide starts moving or on a following trip during the falling tide. chucking bait and artificials can help you mark schools that you can try sight fishing on following trips.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Heading out at 7:30 from Holly Point if anyone wants a bow spot. After all this great weather just looking forward to getting out of the house. 
Danny 954-214-0564


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Heading out at 7:30 from Holly Point if anyone wants a bow spot. After all this great weather just looking forward to getting out of the house. 
Danny 954-214-0564


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

Planning a trip Wednesday morning (1/1). Open seat if one of you want to go. Will be a early launch, early return. Launching at Hollypoint Boat ramp.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Terry
I was going to take my Gheenoe out Wednesday morning from Hollypoint. If no one else chimes in I can leave mine at home. If anyone else wants to go let us know. I could bring my boat and take someone also.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Fly guy here. I’ve recently moved here, Saint Johns, with my fiancé. Sold my boat awhile back and haven’t been fishing in almost 2 years. Looking at a Native SUV 14 once I get some debts paid off...

I would love to get to know a few folks here in the area.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

mluman83 said:


> Fly guy here. I’ve recently moved here, Saint Johns, with my fiancé. Sold my boat awhile back and haven’t been fishing in almost 2 years. Looking at a Native SUV 14 once I get some debts paid off...
> 
> I would love to get to know a few folks here in the area.


http://fcff.org First Coast Fly Fishers is a good place to start. I refer any of my clients that are new to the area to look into joining them to network.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I will definitely check it out.


----------

